

HyperCard: What Could Have Been - jgv
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mac/commentary/cultofmac/2002/08/54370

======
towndrunk
FYI... This is from 2002. I was hoping for some new info as I loved working
with HyperCard during college.

~~~
hga
This came up recently in reference to Steve Jobs terminating with extreme
prejudice an iPad HyperCard ... after saying someone should do it.

runRev says they have Hypercard for a variety of platforms, but they'll be
punting for the most part on the iWhatever ecosystem:
[http://www.runrev.com/company/runrev-blog/revmobile-and-
appl...](http://www.runrev.com/company/runrev-blog/revmobile-and-apples-
iphone-sdk-agreement/)

As for a grander vision of Hypercard as discussed in the article, I'm not
sure, but you can check their site and see what they say.

